# Karpfen im Teich



## Steffi211 (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben uns letztes Jahr ein Haus gekauft, mit Teich. Bislang dachte ich, es wären "nur" Goldfische im Teich.

Heute saß ich mal wieder am Teich und beobachtete die Fische (wie jeden Tag) als plötzlich ein "riesiges" Maul auftauchte. Es schnappte zweimal nach Luft? oder vielleicht nach was essbarem? und tauchte wieder ab. Ich war geschockt :shock ! Könnte das ein Karpfen gewesen sein? Bin dann kurze Zeit später ins Netz und habe mir Karpfen Bilder angesehen. Und konnte ähnlichkeiten feststellen.

Der Teich ist nicht klar, somit kann ich höchstens 15cm tief sehen.

Meine Frage nun, ist das Artgerecht? Der Teich ist circa. 4mx4mx6m und müsste 1,40 tief sein. Ich weiss ja auch nicht ob er da allein drin rumschwimmt.

Steffi


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Hallo Steffi, 

solang weder Du noch wir wissen was da wirklich in Deinem Teich alles schwimmt und in welcher Menge wäre es reine Orakelei zu sagen ob Artgerecht oder nicht. 
Wie filterst Du ? gar nicht ? Ein gescheiter Filter wäre nicht verkärt, dann wird das Wasser auch klarer und Du kannst sehen, wer bei Dir wohnt. 

Liebe Grüße und ein herzliches Willkommen 
Wolf


----------



## Steffi211 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Hallo,

seit circa 3-4 Wochen habe ich einen Filter am laufen und ich bilde mir ein das es schon was gebracht hat, auch wenn der Filter viel zu klein ist. Ich schaue schon nach was neuem. 

Das ist ja alles Neuland für mich, ich lese mich langsam aber sicher rein in das Thema. 

Danke für die Willkommens Grüße 

Steffi


----------



## nihoeda (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

_Hallo Steffi  
auch von uns ein _


   :willkommen


----------



## Rheno (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Also erstmal solltest du drübernachdenken dir ne Richtige Filteranlage zuzulegen. Sry, aber 3-4 Wochen und das Wasser ist immernoch grün ? bei dem auf dem Foto abgebildeten Teich würde ich so an die maximal 5000l denke doch eher weniger schätzen.

Ich selbst hab nen 9000l teich mit einen Druckfilter der für 15000 Liter ausgelegt ist. als ich mal das komplette ufer neugestaltet habe und mir dabei unmengen von erde in den Teich gefallen waren war das wasser sehr braun, nach gut 1 Woche wieder super klar.

Hast du ne UVC angeschlossen ? um die Schwebealgen zuentfernen?

Steht der Teich ständig in der Prallen Sonne ? --> Halbschattig wäre ideal 

alles faktoren die ne Rolle spielen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Hallo Steffi,

einen Druckfilter empfehle ich dir auf keinen Fall, zeig doch mal nen Bild von deinem zur Zeit vorhandenen Filter. Achte bitte darauf dass dieser Filter permanent laufen muss. Und dadaurch das dein Teich noch so schön grün ist solltest du in der Anfangszeit deinen Filter auf öfter reinigen.

Dieses Riesenmaul könnte ein __ Graskarpfen sein... du kannst ja mal ein kleines Stückchen Brötchenrinde auf dem Wasser treiben lassen, vielleicht siehst Du ihn dann nochmal wie es es wegschnappt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Hi Steffi,

deiner Beschreibung nach ist es ein Karpfen. Wenn Du einigermaßen sauberes Wasser bekommen möchtest solltest Du versuchen ihn (oder sie, wenns mehrere sind) loszuwerden, der Teich ist für Karpfenhaltung eh zu klein. Durch das ständige wühlen am Boden freuen sich die Algen. Karpfen werden nicht umsonst als Wasserschweine  bezeichnet.

MfG Frank


----------



## Steffi211 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich den Karpfen erneut zu Gesicht bekommen und musste feststellen das sie zu zweit sind. Hab dann sofort trockenes Brot und die Kamera geholt. Allerdings sind die Bilder nicht besonders. Sie sind Grau unterm Bauch heller und circa 50cm groß.

Der Filter ist für 15.000 L. mit Fischbesatz (ohne 35.000l). Durchflussmenge 10.000 l/h 
mehreren Filterbürsten,einer Kokosmatte,zwei Filtermatten,verschiedene Kunststoff Filtermedien. Die Pumpe schafft 7800l/h max. Förderhöhe 4m. 80 Watt. 16 Watt UVC Klärer. Hoffe das sind genug angaben. Hab auch noch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen bestellt, die hoffentlich morgen ankommen.

Hab da nochmal eine Frage zur Pumpe. Sollte die Pumpe an der Tiefsten stelle im Teich liegen? Da ich davon ausgehe das die Fische sich bei kälteren Temparaturen unten aufhalten würde es denen doch stören, oder?

Dann nochmal wegen den Karpfen. Wie soll ich die einfangen?? Kann sie ja schlecht Angeln und wenn ich sie mit dem Kescher bekommen sollte, wohin damit?? Wir haben hier gleich ums Eck einen Riesen Ententeich, wenn man dort __ Enten füttert kommen da auch Karpfen hoch und die sehn genauso aus. Ab und an wird da auch geangelt. Darf man die dorthin bringen? 
Ansonsten habe ich nichts gegen die beiden im Teich, von mir aus können sie bleiben, aber halt nur wenn es für die beiden keine Quälerei ist.

Steffi


----------



## AMR (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

hey

joooo nicht schlecht ne coole überraschung

50cm ist schon ziemlich groß... also ich vermute mal der vorbesitzer hat sie aus dem ententeich geholt und in den teich gesetzt. falls das stimmen sollte, wirst du sie wieder in den ententeich setzen können

er hat sie geklaut ----> du setzt sie wieder zurück. dann kann dir keiner was oder?


----------



## chromis (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Hi,



> er hat sie geklaut ----> du setzt sie wieder zurück. dann kann dir keiner was oder?


noch mehr solche Ratschläge?


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> noch mehr solche Ratschläge?



Gerne ! 

Am besten wir rufen die Polizei bei geklauten Karpfen müssen die ermitteln ! 
Der ist mindestens genau so 

Wolf 

P.S. 
Das war Satire !


----------



## llmeyerll (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Sehr schöne Tiere...

Wurde dieser Ententeich vll von irgendeinem lokalen Angelverein gepachtet? Das wäre dann die beste Anlaufstelle. Wenn dort legal geangelt wird, muss sich eigentlich auch jemand um das Gewässer kümmern.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> noch mehr solche Ratschläge?



Jepp,
bis Silvester drin lassen  

Sorry


----------



## AMR (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne !
> 
> Am besten wir rufen die Polizei bei geklauten Karpfen müssen die ermitteln !
> Der ist mindestens genau so
> ...



selten so gelacht
kann man dich für partyabende als unterhalter mieten?=)

ersetzt das geklaut einfach durch "rausgenommen"... aber wenn ihr mal nachdenkt liegt es sehr nahe, dass die fische aus dem teich kommen der ein paar meter entfernt liegt. oder denkt ihr wer karpfen in so einen teich setzt würde sie nich auch aus einem ententeich holen?


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Ich hab noch ne Idee,

eine Hälterbecken mit regelmäßigem Wasserwechsel, dann brauchst du nur noch einen Römertopf, Zwiebeln, Möhren, Sellerie, Rosmarin, Weiswein, Pfeffer und Salz.

Wer keinen fisch mehr isst, "weil er Fische im Teich hat", der werrfe den ersten Stein.
Alle anderen Psssst.


----------



## Steffi211 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*



			
				Plätscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch ne Idee,
> 
> eine Hälterbecken mit regelmäßigem Wasserwechsel, dann brauchst du nur noch einen Römertopf, Zwiebeln, Möhren, Sellerie, Rosmarin, Weiswein, Pfeffer und Salz.
> 
> ...



Ok, dann musst DU aber zu mir kommen! Weil ICH würde das niemals zu stande bringen   und vergesse den Römer nicht, sowas hab ich nämlich nicht


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Hi, 
hast du gelegentlich mal __ enten bei dir im Teich? es könnte auch sein, dass die Karpfen im Angelteich sich vermehrt haben und eine Ente befruchtete Eier mit in deinen Teich gebracht hat, dürfte allerdings schon einige Jahre her sein, denn die Karpfen (Schuppen/Spiegelkarpfen) sind ja schon was älter! 
Gruß Paddy


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*



			
				AMR schrieb:
			
		

> oder denkt ihr wer karpfen in so einen teich setzt würde sie nich auch aus einem ententeich holen?



Alex, Du hast eine in meinen Augen merkwürdige Auffassung von dem, wie man mit dem Eigentum von anderen Leuten umgeht. 
Ich hole meine Stiefmütterchen auch im Gartencentrum und nicht im Stadtpark ! 

Die Variante "Ente bringt Laich in den Teich" reimt sich erstens und ist durchaus möglich.

Wolf


----------



## Steffi211 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*



			
				Xpaddy1986X schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hast du gelegentlich mal __ enten bei dir im Teich? es könnte auch sein, dass die Karpfen im Angelteich sich vermehrt haben und eine Ente befruchtete Eier mit in deinen Teich gebracht hat, dürfte allerdings schon einige Jahre her sein, denn die Karpfen (Schuppen/Spiegelkarpfen) sind ja schon was älter!
> Gruß Paddy



Seitdem wir hier wohnen habe ich noch keine Ente gesehen. Die Vorbesitzer waren ältere Leute die verstorben sind. Ich denke mal das der Teich schon seine Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Der "Ententeich" ist luftlinie circa. 500-600m entfernt.


----------



## Findling (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Hallo Steffi,

egal ob dir das Rezept von Jürgen zusagt oder nicht, meiner Meinung nach solltest du versuchen die Karpfen aus deinem für solche "Monster" einfach zu kleinen Teich herauszubekommen.

Wie du in #8 geschrieben hast gibt es diesen Ententeich "um die Ecke" in dem auch geangelt wird. Wende dich doch mal an den Eigentümer/Pächter. Wahrscheinlich kann der dir bei der Lösung deines Problems helfen. Vielleicht findet sich dort ja auch ein Angler der dir hilft, die beiden "schweren Jungs" (ist nicht sexistisch gemeint aber "schwere Mädels" hört sich komisch an   ) zu fangen.

Einfach dort aussetzen darfst du sie auf keinen Fall.  

Selbst wenn sie ursprünglich von dort stammen sollten.  

Oder möchtest du später den (evtl. auch unberechtigten) Vorwurf riskieren mit deinen Karpfen eine Krankheit in dieses Gewässer eingeschleppt zu haben? :shock Also: Aussetzen in einem anderen Teich nur mit der ausdrücklichen Erlaubnis des Eigentümers. Der ist sich dann des Risikos bewußt und kann dir später keinerlei Vorwurf machen.

Wenn du das möchtest findet sich dort bestimmt auch ein Angler, der die beiden rausfischt - einen für seine, einen für deine Pfanne - oder beide für seine - oder wie auch immer. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Niklas (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

das ist auf jedenfall ein karpfen aber wieso wilst du ihn zurück setzen ist doch mal ne abwechslung gegen die goldfische mit einem kescher wirst du ihn bestimmt auch nicht bekommen und wenn du den karpfen da raus angelst hat er 2 tage mini schmerzen ist dan aber auch schon weider gut


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*



> aber wieso wilst du ihn zurück setzen ist doch mal ne abwechslung gegen die goldfische




weil der teich zu klein ist

und hier noch ein paar ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, für dich

gruß ulla


----------



## Patrick K (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Hallo Steffi 
Fisch zu groß glaub ich nicht, dann schon eher Teich zu klein. Da gibt es doch nur eine Lösung  Buddeln und Teich vergrößern
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick

PS.wo bekommt mann solche __ ENTEN


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Hallo Nik1802,

das ist ja nett, das Du Dich aktiv am Forenleben beteiligen willst, aber versuch mal, sinnvolle Antworten auf aktuelle Themen zu finden und nicht Beiträge aus dem letzten Jahr auszugraben. Danke.


----------



## Butterfly (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Und karpfen noch im Teich?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Steffi211 (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Teich*

Nein, die beiden sind noch im selben Sommer umgezogen. Habe bei uns im Tierladen nachgefragt und der kannte jemanden der jemanden kannte....   Bin ganz froh drum, haben jetzt einiges an Platz mehr.


----------

